# Ваня позвонил и ушёл к себе в кабинет.



## wonlon

This is a translation exercise.

Questions: *Ваня made a call and went back to his office. (free translation from Chinese.)
*
The reference answer: Ваня позвонил и ушёл к себе в кабинет. (use of себя is one topic of the chapter, so it is used here.)
My answer: Когда Ваня позвонил, он вернулся к себе в кабинет.

Translations can be many, but I want to see if mine is okay (any strange sense or wrong grammar), too. 

Thanks for your help.

Also:
к себе в кабинет: can it be changed into_ в свой кабинет_ or _в его кабинет_ here?


----------



## morzh

Your sentence is correct.

PS> If you want to use "когда" ("when" is not present in your English verison), then you are better off with "after" ("после того как").

После того как Ваня позвонил, он вернулся к себе в кабинет (after Vanya made the call he went back to his office). But it is not important - I guess "себе" is the topic, and you've used it correctly.


----------



## Rosett

wonlon said:


> My answer: Когда Ваня позвонил, он вернулся к себе в кабинет.


_Когда _здесь не годится. Действия последовательны, а не одновременны.


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> _Когда _здесь не годится. Действия последовательны, а не одновременны.



Большой современный толковый словарь русского языка. © 2006, Ефремова Т.Ф.

Когда (союз):
...
4. Употребляется при присоединении придаточных предложений времени, указывая на последовательность действия, соответствуя по значению "после того как".


----------



## morzh

Маросейка

Редкий случай, когда я больше согласен с....(gulp).....предыдущим оратором.

Т.е. я не оспариваю возможности применения "когда", особенно в свете сноски из словаря, но......мое личное ощущение, что "после того как" (пояснение в словаре, а так же я его просто в таком же виде и привел выше) здесь попросту смотрится лучше. 
Кроме того, в данном случае очень четко указывается на окончание действия, которое само по себе имеет двусмысленную трактовку:

Позвонил - 1) набрал номер и стал разговаривать, 2) набрал номер, поговорил и завершил разговаривать.

Вот с "после того как" четко видно, что он завершил звонок и ушел.
А с "когда" - оно как-то неочевидно....т.е. он набрал номер, дождался ответа и ушел к себе в кабинет.

Когда он пришел, он стал меня оскорблять - вот тут оно к месту. Более того, "после того как" здесь смотрится коряво.

Мне кажется, "после того как" лучпе смотрится в местах, где надо подчеркнуть окончание начатого действия.
Даже при наличии значения "после того как" у "когда."


----------



## Maroseika

morzh said:


> Маросейка
> 
> Редкий случай, когда я больше согласен с....(gulp).....предыдущим оратором.


Совершенно согласен с вами обоими в том, что в данном примере "когда" не очень хорошо. Выдержку из словаря я привел только в опровержение мотивировки.


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Большой современный толковый словарь русского языка. © 2006, Ефремова Т.Ф.
> 
> Когда (союз):
> ...
> 4. Употребляется при присоединении придаточных предложений времени, указывая на последовательность действия, соответствуя по значению "после того как".


Такое толкование верно, если оно исключает двусмысленность.
Может употребляться. В противном случае его следует избегать.

Когда Ване позвонили, он вернулся к себе в кабинет. Кто на ком стоял?


----------



## morzh

Когда загорается зеленый свет, некоторые водители предпочитают подождать, пока он не позеленеет до лично их устраивающей степени.


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> Такое толкование верно, если оно исключает двусмысленность.


Верность толкования чего бы то ни было не может зависеть от того, насколько оно однозначно или двусмысленно. В последнем случае оно просто требует уточнений, и, разумеется, двусмысленности лучше избегать.



> Когда Ване позвонили, он вернулся к себе в кабинет.


Вообще-то исходная фраза была другая, но и эта не представляется мне особенно загадочной: либо Ваня вернулся в кабинет, чтобы поговорить оттуда, либо он вернулся в кабинет, получив телефонный звонок.
Ну да, тут возможны два (или даже больше) значения, но подобная неоднозначность свойственна многим фразам вне контекста.


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Ну да, тут возможны два (или даже больше) значения, но подобная неоднозначность свойственна многим фразам вне контекста.


В таком случае тем более не стоит опираться на цитату из словаря, вырванную из контекста словарной статьи:

*2.* _союз_ 1) Употр. при присоединении придаточных предложений времени, указывая на: 1) одновременность действия, соответствуя по знач. союзу: в то время как; 2) повторяемость действия, соответствуя по значению сл.: всякий раз как; 3) начальный момент действия, соответствуя по знач. союзу: с тех пор как; 4) последовательность действия, соответствуя по знач. союзу: после того как. 

- цитата такая только (4) не применима к данному случаю, потому что возможны еще и 1, и 3, и еще "до того, как" или "уже", в словарной статье не упомянутые.

Собственно, и контекст тут не всегда поможет. Таких фраз следует избегать, если только не ставится целью затуманивание смысла.


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> В таком случае тем более не стоит опираться на цитату из словаря, вырванную из контекста словарной статьи:


Уважаемая Rosett, Вы написали: "Когда здесь не годится. Действия последовательны, а не одновременны". 
Я привел ссылку на словарь, из которой следует, что сама по себе последовательность действий не означает невозможность "когда". В следующем посте я объяснил, что не согласен только с вашей мотивировкой, но не с мнением о том, что "когда" в данной фразе не очень хорошо.
Вы действительно этого не понимаете, или вам просто очень хочется о чем-нибудь поспорить?


----------



## Natalisha

Maroseika said:


> Уважаемая Rosett, Вы написали: "Когда здесь не годится. Действия последовательны, а не одновременны".
> Я привел ссылку на словарь, из которой следует, что сама по себе последовательность действий не означает невозможность "когда". В следующем посте я объяснил, что не согласен только с вашей мотивировкой, но не с мнением о том, что "когда" в данной фразе не очень хорошо.
> Вы действительно этого не понимаете, или вам просто очень хочется о чем-нибудь поспорить?


Маросейка, честно Вам скажу, что при первом прочтении предложения я поняла его точно так же, как вы (т.е. когда = после того как), и только прочитав комментарии в ветке, я начала притягивать дополнительные смыслы.

Конечно, в письменной речи я скорее напишу "после того как", чтобы избежать двусмысленности (но, опять же, будет контекст). В разговорной речи мы чаще употребляем "когда". Во-первых, язык экономичный: мы стараемся донести как можно больше информации в единицу времени. А во-вторых, если что-то непонятно, у нас есть возможность уточнить.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

wonlon said:


> This is a translation exercise.
> 
> Questions: *Ваня made a call and went back to his office. (free translation from Chinese.)
> *
> The reference answer: Ваня позвонил и ушёл к себе в кабинет. (use of себя is one topic of the chapter, so it is used here.)
> My answer: Когда Ваня позвонил, он вернулся к себе в кабинет.
> 
> Translations can be many, but I want to see if mine is okay (any strange sense or wrong grammar), too.
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> Also:
> к себе в кабинет: can it be changed into_ в свой кабинет_ or _в его кабинет_ here?



"ушёл" has a slightly different meaning than "вернулся": it just means "went away to" (he didn't leave it in order to make the call, maybe he just came in, made the call and then entered his office), not "went back". "в свой кабинет" is perfect, "в его кабинет" means that "его" is not Ванин кабинет, but that of another person (male).


----------



## Maroseika

Natalisha said:


> Маросейка, честно Вам скажу, что при первом прочтении предложения я поняла его точно так же, как вы (т.е. когда = после того как), и только прочитав комментарии в ветке, я начала притягивать дополнительные смыслы.
> 
> Конечно, в письменной речи я скорее напишу "после того как", чтобы избежать двусмысленности (но, опять же, будет контекст). В разговорной речи мы чаще употребляем "когда". Во-первых, язык экономичный: мы стараемся донести как можно больше информации в единицу времени. А во-вторых, если что-то непонятно, у нас есть возможность уточнить.



Согласен. Единственное, ради чего я притащил сюда словарь, это чтобы топикстартер не воспринял закономерность, выведенную уважаемой Rosett, как непреложное правило. Ведь есть случаи, когда "когда" означает "после того как" без малейшей двусмысленности.
Что же касается экономичности языка, то это все-таки не единственный фактор, влияющий на речь. Очень часто мы жертвуем экономичностью ради точности, или выразительности, или красоты, или остроумия и т.п.


----------



## morzh

Maroseika said:


> Очень часто мы жертвуем экономичностью ради точности, или выразительности, или красоты, или остроумия и т.п.



Мы, сыщики, должны выражаться существительными и глаголами: он встретился, она сказала, он передал. (папаша Мюллер).


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Уважаемая Rosett, Вы написали: "Когда здесь не годится. Действия последовательны, а не одновременны".
> Я привел ссылку на словарь, из которой следует, что сама по себе последовательность действий не означает невозможность "когда". В следующем посте я объяснил, что не согласен только с вашей мотивировкой, но не с мнением о том, что "когда" в данной фразе не очень хорошо.
> Вы действительно этого не понимаете, или вам просто очень хочется о чем-нибудь поспорить?


Словарь хорошо б было притащить целиком.
Из целой статьи стало б ясно, что последовательность законченных действий, выраженная посредством "когда", может быть неоднозначной по смыслу - вплоть до наоборот. Что в данном примере без обобщения и имеет место.
Для ясного выражения такая конструкция не годится. 
В случае одновременных действий неясности с "когда" нет. Но случай это не наш.
По словарю нюанс не улавливается.


----------



## Maroseika

Rosett said:


> Словарь хорошо б было притащить целиком.
> Из целой статьи стало б ясно, что последовательность законченных действий, выраженная посредством "когда", может быть неоднозначной по смыслу - вплоть до наоборот. Что в данном примере без обобщения и имеет место.


Ничего не понял, но все равно большое спасибо за разъяснение. 
Надеюсь, что автора вопроса мы не запутали окончательно.


----------



## Natalisha

Maroseika said:


> Ничего не понял, но все равно большое спасибо за разъяснение.
> Надеюсь, что автора вопроса мы не запутали окончательно.


----------



## Rosett

Maroseika said:


> Ничего не понял, но все равно большое спасибо за разъяснение.
> Надеюсь, что автора вопроса мы не запутали окончательно.


Мне тоже непонятна Ваша позиция по вопросу с "когда". Все было разъяснено просто, и обобщений не выводилось.


----------



## morzh

"Если у тебя есть фонтан, заткни его. Дай отдохнуть и фонтану".
(с) Известно Кто.


----------



## Rosett

Когда Ваня заткнул фонтан, он вернулся к себе в кабинет.

Интересно, что в этом предложении нет прежней двусмысленности.
Так что из состоявшейся на предыдущей странице дискуссии обобщений по поводу "когда" не получится.


----------



## morzh

Как насчет согласиться на следующем:

"Когда" недвусмысленно смотрится в значении "после того как", если последующее за "когда" действие недвусмысленно является полностью завершенным процессом (не путать с совершенными глаглами).

"Позвонить" - не является завершенным действием, и поэтому после "позвонить" "когда" в смысле "после того как" смотрится двусмысленно.
"Заткнуть" - завершенное действие, и поэтому после "заткнуть" "когда" в том же смысле смотрится недвусмысленно.


----------



## Saluton

I just wish the moderator deleted half of this discussion.


----------



## Rosett

Из одной полной завершенности действия в случае с "когда" однозначности еще не следует.
Когда Ваня открыл книгу, он ушел к себе в кабинет.


----------



## Carrot Ironfoundersson

> Когда Ваня открыл книгу, он ушел к себе в кабинет.



Вообще-то предложение довольно бессмысленное, но если сильно постараться, то можно понять его так: Ваня открыл книгу и ушел к себе в кабинет (держа в руках эту самую книгу). Только так.


----------



## morzh

Никакие грамматические правила не могут помочь, если само предложение бессмыссленно. Абсурд - он и есть абсурд. Применение доказательства "ад абсурдум" в данном случае абсурдно само по себе.


----------



## Rosett

Carrot Ironfoundersson said:


> Вообще-то предложение довольно бессмысленное, но если сильно постараться, то можно понять его так: Ваня открыл книгу и ушел к себе в кабинет (держа в руках эту самую книгу). Только так.


С самого начала примеры довольно бессмысленные. Если верить учебникам, то в китайском прошедших времен два (или ни одного), в английском - несколько, а русском - одно.

Когда Вы ушли, у нас пропали серебряные ложечки.
(Они потом нашлись, но осадочек остался).


----------



## YellowMelon

In the sentence from the first post, using когда seems all right to me - the verbs are after all perfective, which suggests that he went to the room but only after finishing the call.


----------



## Rosett

YellowMelon said:


> In the sentence from the first post, using когда seems all right to me - the verbs are after all perfective, which suggests that he went to the room but only after finishing the call.


В русском - единственное прошедшее время и свободный порядок слов.
Фраза "когда ... позвонил, он ушел в свой кабинет" может означать и то, что Ваня сначала позвонил, и то, что он сначала ушел в свой кабинет.
И именно потому, что глаголы - perfective.


----------



## morzh

The horse is dead.
Send it to the glue factory, or to a sausage-making plant.
Enough is enough.
Право же.


----------



## Natalisha

morzh said:


> The horse is dead.
> Send it to the glue factory, or to a sausage-making plant.
> Enough is enough.
> Право же.




Пациент скорее мертв, чем жив.


- Доктор, а может быть все-таки в реанимацию?
- Я сказал в морг, значит в морг!


----------



## elemika

Saluton said:


> I just wish the moderator deleted half of this discussion.


I agree


----------



## YellowMelon

Then my beginners' textbook is all wrong as well. In the chapter dealing with aspects, this example can be found: "Когда он прочитал документы, он позвонил в ресторан"...


----------



## Natalisha

YellowMelon said:


> Then my beginners' textbook is all wrong as well. In the chapter dealing with aspects, this example can be found: "Когда он прочитал документы, он позвонил в ресторан"...


No, the example is correct.


----------



## morzh

YellowMelon said:


> Then my beginners' textbook is all wrong as well. In the chapter dealing with aspects, this example can be found: "Когда он прочитал документы, он позвонил в ресторан"...



As I tried to explain already (it would pay to read the whole discussion), as we go in circles, and not for the first one either,  if "когда" is used with verbs expressing finished action, it is unambiguous. But use it after the action that has not been clearly finished, and the result becomes ambiguous.

The problem with "позвонил" (in the context of phone call) is that it has two related, but not equal meaning: 1) to call, 2) to complete the call.
Thus "Когда", as a result of possible meaning #1, becomes ambiguous.
However if the context clearly shows that it is used in the sense #2, it is OK. 

However the original example did not provide any context.
Therefore using "после того как" is preferred over "когда".

PS. I'm outta here. It's too much.


----------

